
Show HN: I made a site that reminds software engineers of code reviews - Phrohdoh
https://reviewspartan.com
======
Phrohdoh
Hey HN,

This is my first time submitting to the site and also my first attempt at
building a business.

Needless to say I am very excited to try to solve a problem I've seen many
software development teams running into.

Review Spartan integrates Slack & Bitbucket to help development teams stay on-
schedule by reminding team members of PRs that require their attention.

This is done partially through social pressure because no-one wants to be the
person that is constantly pinged by the Slack app.

Please take a look and let me know what you think, good or bad (ideally all
constructive though)!

~~~
josemcm
good stuff. My team was discussing curiously this problem at work today, we
have been rolling out our own solution with scripts :P

~~~
Phrohdoh
Hey that's great, whatever works for y'all! :)

Thanks for taking a look, I appreciate it.

